

Over 25% of Verizon Wireless Traffic Is Now Over IPv6 - vy8vWJlco
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2013/04/over-25-of-verizon-wireless-traffic-is-now-over-ipv6/

======
paxswill
It's not too surprising to see SPAWAR [0] up so high; the US Department of
Defense has required IPv6 compatibility for devices being added to their
networks for a while now (I think around 2003)[1]. If you scroll a bit further
down the list, Defense Research and Engineering Network (DREN) is at 8.32% as
well.

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_and_Naval_Warfare_Systems...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_and_Naval_Warfare_Systems_Command)

[1]:
[http://www.usipv6.com/ppt/IPv6SummitPresentationFinalCaptDix...](http://www.usipv6.com/ppt/IPv6SummitPresentationFinalCaptDixon.pdf)

~~~
EvanKelly
SPAWAR Pacific began their IPv6 transition pilot in 2003. You can read some of
the lessons learned here [0].

[0]:[http://fcw.com/articles/2010/08/17/navy-shares-
ipv6-lessons....](http://fcw.com/articles/2010/08/17/navy-shares-
ipv6-lessons.aspx)

------
Aloisius
Google is reporting that 2.5% of the US is using IPv6, 2.3% of Germany and
5.2% of France. That's far higher than I would have thought.

------
NelsonMinar
At first read I thought the headline meant that 25% of consumer traffic was
going to IPv6 sites, which seems impossibly high. But the article says "This
reflects the fact that IPv6 is part of Verizon’s rollout of LTE". Does that
mean IPv6 is all just internal in Verizon's network and invisible to
consumers? If I have an LTE iPhone on Verizon, is it even capable of talking
to an IPv6 site?

Related, from links in the article: Google has a graph showing that over 1% of
their users now have IPv6 available.
<http://www.google.com/ipv6/statistics.html>

~~~
ejdyksen
> If I have an LTE iPhone on Verizon, is it even capable of talking to an IPv6
> site?

Yes. All LTE devices on Verizon are given real, globally routable IPv6
addresses. You can test this here: <http://test-ipv6.com>.

This presentation [1] is pretty interesting, showing how aggressive Verizon
was with IPv6 on their LTE network.

> At first read I thought the headline meant that 25% of consumer traffic was
> going to IPv6 sites, which seems impossibly high.

Keep in mind that many popular websites--Yahoo, Facebook and Google among them
--now publish AAAA records in DNS. With that in mind, this statistic isn't
that unreasonable. If you have a Verizon iPhone, you're probably reaching
Google via IPv6 without realizing it.

[1]
[http://conference.apnic.net/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/5081...](http://conference.apnic.net/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/50813/vzw_apnic_13462152832-2.pdf)

~~~
twoodfin
> Yes. All LTE devices on Verizon are given real, globally routable IPv6
> addresses.

With globally routable addresses, where is the protection for attached devices
from global attacks? Does VZW firewall their network, or are they relying on
their supported devices not having open, vulnerable ports?

~~~
dfc
I was a little surprised by your comment. Maybe I'm reading it wrong but it
seems that you expect your service provider to filter traffic for you. I have
the exact opposite expectation. Do you expect the same thing from your ISP at
home?

~~~
mcpherrinm
I do expect my service provider to filter packets for me. Not for any freedom-
loving perspective, but for very practical ones:

My phone is battery powered. My cell phone link uses a lot of power when
active compared to when inactive. I don't want some random ass killing my
battery life by packet spamming me.

My cell phone provider charges me for data. Would that include random UDP
packets spammed at my device?

The abuse potential is high enough that it concerns me. Having some sort of
firewalling on the provider side seems straight up useful.

------
umsm
I'm surprised that DreamHost is listed at over 29%...

~~~
zaphoyd
Dreamhost was one of the first major shared hosting providers to make adding
IPv6 addresses to your sites dead simple. I wouldn't be surprised if this has
attracted a number of early adopting IPv6 customers.

